# Erotikdating profil löschen??



## renep (9 Februar 2010)

Hi, 
ich habe mich blöderweise bei erotikdating registriert. war ne frustaktion. Habe keine kontakte gehabt und wollte am nächsten tag mein profil löschen. Nur leider geht das nicht. Ich habe schon mehrfach e-mails an die betreiber geschrieben, aber die reagieren nur mit automatischen e-mails. Kann mir jemand helfen???


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Wenn die mit automatischen Antwort-e-Mails reagieren, wo Deine ursprüngliche Mail als Zitat drin enthalten ist, dann haben sie nachweislich Kenntnis von Deiner Mail.

Ob sie nun lediglich einen Computer die Mails lesen lassen, ist deren Problem. Sie hätten Kenntnis von Deiner Kündigung haben können und auch sollen.


----------



## renep (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Nun ja. Gott sei dank habe ich mich nur auf der kostenlosen ebene registriert. Miene profildaten will ich aber trotzdem da raus haben. Gibts ad nicht ne technische möglichkeit, wie ich das selber machen kann??


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

.... sicher nicht, denn sonst könnte ja jeder andere auch die Daten löschen. Außerdem braucht der Anbieter deine eMailadresse noch um sie zumindest anderweitig zu verwurschtln.


----------



## renep (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

na prima, dann werde ich mir was einfallen lassen, damit die freaks das profil ganz sicher nicht auf ihrer seite haben wollen:scherzkeks:. danke für de4n support


----------



## Lestart (23 März 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Also hab gerade mein profil gelöscht bekommen geht folgendermaßen is nur zeitaufwändig ca 45min
kundensupport und sagen fakeprofil bla bla bla was du schreibst scheint ziemlich egal zu sein aber profil soll gelöscht werden.
so dann kommt nen blablabla auf deine mail wo die anwrage geschlossen wurde wieder aufmachen danach kommt das selbe wieder auf deine mail und du öffnest den wieder dann kommt wieder die benachrichtung geschlossen mit dem zusatz du kannst da anklicken und dann sieht dich keiner dann öffnest du die anfrage wieder und sagst ja ich möchte das mein profil sofort gelöscht wird hat bei mir gefunst hoffe konnte helfen!!:-D

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:10:41 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:09:29 ----------

noch was wenn einer nen abo löschen muss bei denen:


Habe die Nummer 01805-890111 angerufen mich mittels der Pin (bekommt man auf Telefon gesendet) dann auf die Seite Sms-Support.de eingelogt dort konnte ich dann sehen :

Erotik Dating Abo 5170 18.07.2008 15.10.2008 9,99 € Inter Max Internet s.r.o
.....
.....

Habe dann eine Sms an 88188 mit dem text : Stop 5170 geschickt.
Eine Minute später die Mail " Ihr Abo bei Erotik Dating wurde beendet!"

Hoffe es hat geklappt und die Sache damit sich erledigt.

Viel Glück euch allen!
Lasst euch von den verdammten ..ern nicht abzocken.


----------



## Danchn (8 Juni 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

aba ich kann um mich zu löschen nicht meine e-mail adresse eingeben oder doch ich versteh det nicht ganz hilfe wäre jetzt super bitte


----------



## orapa (10 Juni 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*



renep schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mich blöderweise bei erotikdating registriert. war ne frustaktion. Habe keine kontakte gehabt und wollte am nächsten tag mein profil löschen. Nur leider geht das nicht. Ich habe schon mehrfach e-mails an die betreiber geschrieben, aber die reagieren nur mit automatischen e-mails. Kann mir jemand helfen???



Hi, mir geht es ebenso mit sexpartnerclub.de. Ich wollte mein Testabo kündigen und bekomme immer die Mail zurück mit dem Hinweis, dass die Mail unzustellbar wäre. Da die Firma im Ausland (Bulgarien od. Rumänien) tätig ist werde ich wohl keine andere Möglichkeit haben als zu warten bis eine Rechnung kommt und ich dann dieser Widerspreche, mit der Begründung das ich gekündigt habe auf der von ihnen vorgeschlagenen Adresse "[email protected]"und diese Adresse nicht anschreibbar ist.


----------



## pajb (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

wie/ob man es löschen kann hab ich auch noch nicht herausgefunden, aber wenn man das Häkchen bei "mein Profil anzeigen" rausmacht, dann hat das scheinbar die gleiche wirkung...


----------



## Edoran (18 Juli 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Hallo,

nach dem die auf 3 EMalis nicht reagiert haben, habe ich denen das geschickt:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> hiermit mache ich von meinem Wiederufrecht gebrauch und fordere Sie auf meine Daten aus Ihrem System zu löschen.
> Zur Löschung meiner Daten von sämtlichen Seiten die Sie betreiben, setze ich Ihnen eine Frist von 14 Tagen.
> Sollte bis dahin das Profil immer noch existieren, werde ich einen Anwalt mit der Wahrnehmung meiner Interessen beauftragen.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Einen Tag später war es gelöscht.

OK... ich war kein VIP-ABO eingegangen.

Hoffe es hilft euch

MfG
Edo


----------



## timj (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich bin grad auf euer Forum gestoßen, weil ich wie auch ihr Ärger mit Erotikdating.com habe.

(Vllt bin ich zu doof, aber ich hab schon versucht persönliche Nachrichten an User hier zu verschicken...entschuldige,dass du nun alles 2-3 Mal von mir bekommen hast )

Ich habe keine Vip-MItgliedschaft und Konto- oder Handynummer hat niemand von mir

Ich hab bereits eine Email an das Support-Team geschrieben...auch wenn ich vermute, dass das nix bringen wird...

An die Leute, die keine Vip-Mitgliedschaft haben, wie habt ihr euer Profil gelöscht bekommen und davon auch erfahren?!?


----------



## timj (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Guten Abend/Morgen zusammen,

so ich hab heut Abend eine Nachricht erhalten, dass mein Account gelöscht wurde. 

Somit kann ich Edorans Vorgehensweise nur bestätigen.

Kein Vip-Mitglied und schnellstmöglich widersprechen!!!

Vielen Dank an Edoran und an dieses Forum 


Einen schönen Tag noch

Tim


----------



## chris927 (18 August 2010)

*erotikdating abo falle*

hi leute 

bin  auf erotikdating reingefallen, wollte testzugang für 1,99 euro,  nach ner woche bekam ich dann von click and buy ne rechnung von 80  euro!! 

hab das geld sofort rückbuchen lassen, und erotikdating geschrieben dass ich den vertrag kündige, das bekam ich als antwort 



> Sehr geehrtes Mitglied,
> 
> der Testzugang ist ein normales Abonnement wie die anderen auch, nur mit
> kürzerer Laufzeit.
> ...


 
kann mir jemand mal den musterbrief mit der kündigung geben wo ich an die schicken soll 


nur des problem, ich habe ja 2 wochen zeit, aber genau heute vor 2  wochen war das wo ich den testzugang für 2 euro abgeschlossen habe, aber  erst vor einer woche bekam ich die andere rechnung mit den 80 euro von  click and buy 

kann ich jetzt überhaupt noch kündigen ? oder soll ich einfach gar nix machen,weil erotikdating hat mir den zugang gesperrt. 



gruß


----------



## gflu (30 August 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

bin auch bei erotikdating reingefallen in die abofalle.habe einige mails denen geschickt ,falls sie mein profil usw nich löschen androhung mit anwalt und so.so wie du es geschrieben hast,keine reaktion und geld habe ich mir von meiner bank zurückholen lassen.mal sehen wie es weiter geht.gruß


----------



## gflu (1 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*



gflu schrieb:


> bin auch bei erotikdating reingefallen in die abofalle.habe einige mails denen geschickt ,falls sie mein profil usw nich löschen androhung mit anwalt und so.so wie du es geschrieben hast,keine reaktion und geld habe ich mir von meiner bank zurückholen lassen.mal sehen wie es weiter geht.gruß


 zusatz:haben mir gestern per mail 5tage frist gegeben, wenn ich nich zahle schicken mir anwälte geldeintreiber.wwie soll ich mich jeze verhalten?


----------



## webwatcher (1 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*



gflu schrieb:


> zusatz:haben mir gestern per mail 5tage frist gegeben, wenn ich nich zahle schicken mir anwälte geldeintreiber.?



Sind  bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne jede Sondervollmacht. 
Die kläffen aber beißen nicht 
>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Hallo1 (11 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

hallo ich bin leider auch reingefallen....hab mich leider erst als ich mein sms abo bestellt habe informiert wie ich es kündigen kann...leider ein fehler...

nun habe ich wie hier schon gesagt wurden den sms support aufgesucht pin geholt und sehe da auch das von erotikdating abo.

nun habe ich eine sms an die 88188 mit dem stop und abocode geschickt..
allerdings kamm gleich als antwort das die zielrufnummer ungültig sei und ich  mit an den sms support wenden soll.

kann mir wer helfen was das sein kann? muss man wirklich nur in das feld "An" die 88188 eingegeben oder noch etwas anderes

oder weiß jemand wie ich das abo noch so auf diesem weg löschen kann


----------



## vetea (11 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

das hab ich dazu rausgefunden bei erotikdating.com

.. Zur Kündigung deines einwöchigen Abos für 9,99€ über dtms schreibe bitte  eine Email mit deinem Benutzernamen an folgende Adresse: [email protected]

hatte bei mir ohne probleme funktionert...


----------



## Hallo1 (11 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

ok werd ich versuchen hab ich schonmal aber ich hab keine bestätigung bekommen das es gestoppt wurde das abo

hast du den ne mail bekommen?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:23:45 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:20:24 ----------

oder besser gesagt wann hast du dein abo bestellt und gekündigt?
und was hast du in die mail reingeschrieben?

ich hab das abo leider gestern bestellt und dann erst nachgeschaut wie man das kündigt und dann die ganze "wahrheit" über erotikdating rausgefunden


----------



## vetea (11 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Ja habe ca 2 Std später eine Email bekommen dass das abo beendet wurde und seit dem auch nichts mehr auf meiner mobil Rechnung gehabt.

Geschrieben hab ich :

Hiermit kündige ich mit sofortiger Wirkung das 1 Woche SMS-Abo für 9.99. Ich bitte um Bestätigung.
Benutzername: Blabla
Mobilnr: blabla 
Email: Blabla


----------



## Hallo1 (11 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

ok vielen dank

hab gleich nochmal ne mail denen geschickt und jetzt warte und hoff ich das es klappt....
vielen danke für den tipp

wenn das jetzt nicht hinhaut weiß ich nicht was ich noch machen soll


dabei bin ich immer so vorsichtig im internet unterwegs...aber bei der seite ab ich mich i-wie hinreissen lassen..


----------



## Hallo1 (11 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

sorry das ich nochmal störe^^

aber würde es was bringen die handynummer sperren zulassen? oder läuft das abo dann trotzdem weiter?

oder den vertrag kündigen mit dem grund auf fake abo eingefallen zu sein aber gleich wieder nen vertrag bei ihnen abschliessen?


----------



## Hallo1 (11 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

so ich  störe nur noch ein letztes mal^^ also so wie vetea es geschrieben hats auch mir geklappt.

hier mal was die geschrieben haben:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Ihre Kündigung wurde erfolgreich bearbeitet. Nach Ablauf wird Ihre VIP
> Mitgliedschaft nicht mehr verlängert. Falls Sie wünschen Ihren Account noch
> ...



hoffe das war erstmal mit denen 


und nochmals ein großes dankeschön an vetea


----------



## vetea (11 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

kein prob man hilft sich doch gerne .. und zum acc löschen wurd mir dann das geschrieben :

Hallo, ich bin Julia, dein Support für Erotik Dating.

Ihr Anfrage-Status ist GESCHLOSSEN.

Nachricht:
11.09.2010 20:41:05 Jana Pešková: Sehr geehrtes Mitglied,

Ihr Account wurde auf Ihren Wunsch hin gelöscht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ihr Support-Team

Bitte senden Sie bei Rückantworten immer den vorangegangenen Mailverkehr
mit. Dies erleichtert eine zügige Bearbeitung Ihrer Anfrage. Vielen Dank!

einfach auf der erodischschei* seite auf fehler melden gehn und schreiben das dein profil sofort gelöscht werden soll ..


----------



## Hallo1 (11 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

jo genau hab ich auch bekommen und account ist gelöscht 

hatte echt schon schieß das ich da gar net mehr rauskomme^^

ab jetzt meide ich solche seite...oder erkundige mich vorher darüber

zudem sind wie gehört habe der großteil der profile fakes was ich selbst bestätigen kann....


----------



## vetea (12 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

..jo das hab ich nach 3 tagen gemerkt .. weil ich 10 nachrichten bekommen habe mit 10x dem gleichen text .. das hatte mich dann ins grübeln gebracht ..:wall::scherzkeks:


----------



## Hallo1 (12 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

jo so so texte wo man sich denkt wie kommt die darauf?
naja ich haben dann einigen damen mal geantwortet aber vergebens auf eine antwort gewartet.....und auch einige angeschrieben aber nix kam...fand ich dann auch seltsam....wüsst nur gern woher die besitzer dieser seite die ganzen bilder haben...???


----------



## Antiscammer (12 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*



Hallo1 schrieb:


> ....wüsst nur gern woher die besitzer dieser seite die ganzen bilder haben...???



Dafür gibt es Bildagenturen, zur Not tut es auch die Suche bei Google-Images unter dem Stichwort "portrait girl" oder "Portrait Frau".


----------



## Reiba (13 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Hi Leute,

auch ich habe mich dort registriert und es geschafft mit zwei kurzen Sätzen mein Profil un´d Abo zu löschen.
Naja hatte Druck :-p  und die Hoffnung ne schnelle Nr. zu finden lol.

Passt auf so löscht ihr euer Abo

e-mail an folgende Adresse schicken
[email protected]

Nickname angeben und rein schreiben zu sofort kündigen und man erhält folgende Antwort von
[email protected]



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Ihre Kündigung wurde erfolgreich bearbeitet. Nach Ablauf wird Ihre VIP
> Mitgliedschaft nicht mehr verlängert. Falls Sie wünschen Ihren Account noch
> ...


 
Klappt zumindest bei Telefonabschluss Abbuchung für 9.95€ die Woche.

So hoffe euch geholfen zu haben.
Wäre schön wenn das bei anderen auch klappt

Gruß
:wall:
Reiba


----------



## AlejandroB (14 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mich heute für 1 Monat als VIP-Mitglied per Kreditkarte angemeldet.

Allerdings stiess ich dann auf dieses Forum und wollte mein Account sofort löschen. 

Als ich mich ca. 1 stunde später mit meinem Account einloggen wollte, kam die Meldung: Benutzer ist ausgeschaltet.

Ich habe gar nichts gemacht. Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob ich nachfragen soll, wieso mein Account gelöscht wurde und ob ich diesen Monat zahlen muss. Ich habe nämlich Angst, dass Sie meine Kreditkarte weiter belasten.

Was würdert Ihr an meiner Stelle tun?

Danke für Eure wertvolle Hilfe

Liebe Grüsse

Alejandro

Ich muss noch ergänzen, dass es eine Prepaid-Kreditkarte ist, kann ja sein, dass mein Account aus diesem Grund gelöscht wurde, bin aber nicht sicher.


----------



## gflu (16 September 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

hallo.also ich habe pech was das kündigen betrifft,die wollen mir nachwievor einreden ich hätte ein abo abgeschlossen.die kündigung zählt erst ab 12.nov weil ich zuspät gekündigt hätte.ich habe denen schon unzählige mail geschrieben aber die sind wie schmeißfliegen.haben mir schon 3 mahnungen geschickt mit androhnung das ein anwalt zur beitreibung beauftragt wird.wenn ich mail schreibe wo drin steht, sie sollen mir das schriftlich beweißen das ich ein abo abgeschlossen habe,werden die nicht angenommen oder ignorieren sie oder lesen sie nich richtig.ich bin der meinung die müßen mir beweißen das ich ein abo abgeschlossen habe.oder?sollen die eintreiben kommen von mir gibt es nichts,außer einer anzeige. oder was soll ich machen eurer meinung nach? gflu


----------



## Schutzdailer (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

[noparse]Macht es euch doch nicht so schwer. Ich hatte mal dasselbe Problem bei Social Flirt - Abenteuerlustige Singles finden
Da habe ich einfach mein Profil geändert [/noparse]


----------



## Calo (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Hallo ich bin auch auf diese Fakeseite gestossen und auf Sie reingefallen.:wall:

Bin kein VIP Mitglied.Nur die kostenlose Anmeldung habe ich getätigt.

Meine Fragen;

1.wie kann ich mein Profil löschen.Habe denen eine mail geschrieben,das Sie mein Account löschen sollen.Reicht das oder was für Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? 
2. Können für mich,als nicht Mitglied kosten anfallen? Wird man nach einer gewissen Zeit automatisch in den kostenpflichtigen Bereich versetzt?

Es wäre wirklich nett,wenn ihr mir sagen könnt,wie ihr vorgegangen seit um euer Profil löschen zu lassen.Wie gesagt,bin kein VIP Mitglied.

Mfg Calo.


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Wenn Du Dich da nur als "Normalo" mit einem Nick ohne weitere Angaben angemeldet hast ist das Schlimmste was Du zu befürchten hast, daß Dir immer wieder geschrieben wird "Sie haben eine neue Nachricht" oder so ähnlich.
Wenn Du die dann lesen willst teilt man Dir unter größtem Bedauern mit daß Du leider "Premium" sein mußt um in den Luxus des Mailsystems zu kommen und das kostet dann "nur" 30 € im Monat ...
Laß Dich kreuz- wahl- oder leihweise ...
... und füttere Deinen Spamfilter mit der Addi

So ohne irgendwas auf "Premium" geht nicht.
Das ist die Masche der Abzocker mit dem "Testabo für 1,99"
Aber auch da kann nix passieren wenn Du Ruhe bewahrst.
Lies hier mal den einen oder anderen Thread von Anfang an - Das geht von Drama über Tragikomödie bis hin zum Lustspiel was da geboten wird an Versuchen den Usern das Geld aus der Tasche zu leiern


----------



## Calo (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Hallo Hippo,

bisher habe ich nur eine Nachricht selbst geschrieben,worauf ich ne Antwort bekommen habe.Die aber ziemlich deutlich eine Fake Antwort war(kein Bezug auf meine Fragen,usw).
Hoffe nicht das dies schon als Testabo läuft. Oder doch? 

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen man hat eine geringe Anzahl an kostenlosen Nachrichten hat.

Habe den geschrieben,das Sie mein Profil löschen sollen,ärger mich noch immer das ich mich dort angemeldet habe.

Danke für deine Antwort Hippo.
Mfg


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Wo hast Du Dich denn angemeldet?


----------



## Calo (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*



Hippo schrieb:


> Wo hast Du Dich denn angemeldet?



http://www.erotikdating.com/index.php?page=user

Habe nur das kostenlose Profil erstellt,eine Nachricht geschrieben und eine Antwort bekommen.

Also kein VIP Abo abgeschlossen.

Können da finanzielle Forderungen entstehen?


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*



Calo schrieb:


> http://www.erotikdating.com/index.php?page=user
> Können da finanzielle Forderungen entstehen?



Nö !


----------



## Calo (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*



Hippo schrieb:


> Nö !



Danke,das beruhigt mich aber gemein.Dann hoffe ich das es mit dem löschen des Profils vorangeht,habe den Herren geschrieben.

Mfg


----------



## Scorpien (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ebenfalls doof genug gewesen diese Testmitgliedschaft für 0,99 € per Kreditkarte abzuschließen. Habe 2 Minuten nach Abschluss gekündigt, als ich gesehen habe, wo die Firma der Seite sitzt...

Meine Frage:
Gibt es unter euch jemanden, der auch per KK bezahlt hat und sein Abo erfolgreich kündigen konnte? In der Diskussion finde ich nur Kündigungen der SMS-Abos.
Vielleicht gibt es ja eine bestimmte E-Mail Adresse an die ich schreiben muss?
Dem Support traue ich irgendwie nicht...

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Scorpien


----------



## Calo (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Hallo nochmal,

habe denen nun schon mehrmals geschrieben,vonwegen Profil löschen.Keine Reaktion bisher.Habe das auch schon so gemacht,wie auf Seite 1 ein User beschrieben hat.
An wenn habt ihr eure Mail geschickt,mit der bitte zum löschen eures Profils?


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Strenggenommen ist die Zustellung einer e-Mail im Nachhinein nie mehr beweisbar. Zumindest nicht, solange das "Unternehmen" keine Kündigungsbestätigung verschickt.

Es stellt sich also ohnehin die Frage, wieviel so eine Kündigungs-Mail wert ist.

Strenggenommen müsste man also, wenn man die Zustellung der Kündigung hinterher wirklich beweisen können will, ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die tschechische Adresse schicken.

Strenggenommen stellt sich aber auch die Frage, ob es das wirklich wert ist. Und das ist eigentlich nur dann der Fall, wenn das "Unternehmen" im Streitfall nachweisen könnte, dass ein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen war, und dass es eine wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung gegeben hat.

Ein wirksamer Vertrag kommt nur dann zustande, wenn auf der Anmeldewebseite deutlich und sofort erkennbar auf die Kostenpflicht nach Ablauf des Testabos hingewiesen wurde. Eine Preisklausel in den AGB ist unwirksam und wird nicht Vertragsbestandteil, wenn nicht auf der Anmeldewebseite ein deutlicher Preishinweis zu sehen war. Bei der oft üblichen Marotte mit der Kleinschrift der Preisangabe in der Fußnote etc. entsteht kein wirksamer Vertrag.

Weiter geht es mit der Frage der wirksamen Widerrufsbelehrung. Eine Widerrufsbelehrung muss in deutlich hervorgehobener Form entweder separat oder hervorgehoben in den AGB dem Verbraucher in Textform zugestellt worden sein, d.h. mindestens als e-Mail. Eine Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform reicht nicht. 

Zu beiden Dingen ist das "Unternehmen" im Streitfall in der Nachweispflicht.

Ist nur eine dieser zwei Bedingungen nicht nachweisbar erfüllt, dann lohnt es auch nicht, mit solchen Unternehmen Kontakt aufzunehmen. Denn dann besteht entweder sowieso kein wirksamer Vertrag, oder dieser kann hilfsweise unendlich lang widerrufen werden. Die Betreiber haben daher in solchen Fällen auch gar kein Interesse daran, Streitfälle vor Gericht auszutragen. Es wird nur einige Male gedroht und gemahnt, danach schläft das Theater von selbst ein, auch wenn man nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert. Ob man mit solchen Betreibern überhaupt irgendeine Brief- oder Mailfreundschaft anfangen will, das ist wirklich Geschmackssache. Wie gesagt - wenn man es rechtssicher haben wollte, müsste man es schon per Postzustellung per ES+RS machen. Ansonsten kann der Betreiber jederzeit die Zustellung der e-Mail bestreiten, allerdings kann der Verbraucher seinerseits die Zustellung der Widerrufsbelehrung und den wirksamen Vertrag bestreiten. Rechtlich gesehen ist das sowieso ein "Hornberger Schießen".


----------



## Scorpien (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Hi, danke für die Antwort!

Leider musste ich feststellen, dass durchaus darauf hingewiesen wird, dass das Testabo nach 3 Tagen mit einer Kündigungsfrist von 1 Tag um 90 Tage zum Preis XX verlängert wird.
Ich dachte lediglich: klar, kein Thema, 0,99€ und dann sofort Kündigung schicken.

Würdest du in diesem Fall empfehlen einen Brief zu schreiben?

Danke vorab!


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Wie gesagt: das hängt ganz von Deinem persönlichen Sicherheitsbedürfnis ab.

Die Widerrufsbelehrung in den AGB auf der Webseite erotikdating.tv ist unwirksam, weil sie nicht optisch deutlich hervorgehoben dort untergebracht ist. Wenn ansonsten keine wirksamer Widerrufsbelehrung zugegangen ist, könnte man sich ewig lang auf das Widerrufsrecht berufen.


----------



## Scorpien (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Alles klar! Besten Dank!


----------



## vladi13 (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

BITTE ICH BRAUCHE HILFE ICH HABE AM DIENSTAG EIN SMS ABO BEI EROTIKDATING GEMACHT FÜR 9.99 € KANN MIR JEMAND EINE TEXT VORLAGE GEBEN ODER FÜR MICH KÜNDIGEN ICH WÜRDE DATEN SAGEN BITTE MEINE ELTERN BRINGEN MICH UM DA ICH EIN VERTRAG HANDY HABE :cry::cry::cry::cry:  _[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_  ich brauche hilfe


----------



## Goblin (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Schrei nicht so. Wie kannst du hier deine persönlichen Daten veröffentlichen ??
Bist du irre:wall:

Lies die anderen Beiträge. Mehr können wir hier nicht machen


----------



## Teleton (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Hi Vladi13,
wo kann man das Abo buchen ich würde mir das gerne ansehen, gib mir mal einen Link (per PN).


----------



## Injection (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Moin,

die haben mir jetzt auch innerhalb 2 Tage 35€ abgebucht. Ich könnt kotzen das ich so dumm war.:wall:


----------



## Goblin (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Unberechtigte Lastschriften kann man innerhalb von 13 Monaten zurück geben 
Widerruf von Lastschriften - die "6-Wochen-Mär"

Alles weitere wurde hier schon zig mal durchgekaut


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*



Goblin schrieb:


> Unberechtigte Lastschriften kann man innerhalb von 13 Monaten zurück geben ...


Das ist richtig! Nur, lässt folgendes Rückschlüsse zu:





Injection schrieb:


> das ich so dumm war.


...soll heißen, Injection hatte womöglich die Genehmigung dazu erteilt. Rückbuchung wegen Widerspruch ist möglich aber Lastschriftreiterei ist dabei auch drin. Anders verhält es sich, wenn Leuten vom Konto abgebucht wird, obwohl die sich nie bei dem Web mit ihren Daten angemeldet haben.


----------



## Bomber (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Hallo leute ich habe mich schon vor 3 wochen da angemeldet und ein abbo per sms gemacht für eine woche und nach einem tag wieder gekündigt weil ein kolege meinte das es ein fake ist:wall::wall: wollte mal wissen ob mich da noch was erwartet??

Bedanke mich schon mal im foraus bei euch


----------



## Goblin (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*



> wollte mal wissen ob mich da noch was erwartet


Klar,das hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKRbtyb1IYU"]YouTube        - Das Kalletaler Dreieck (Drohkulisse der Abzocker im Internet) - Optimierte Version[/nomedia]


----------



## Bomber (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

ach was so schlimm sind die schon geworden??wenn sollen sie doch schreiben:-D:-D danke für die antwort


----------



## Serpente93 (3 April 2011)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Hallo, ich habe das Problem ebenfalls, nur kommt bei mir noch hinzu dass ich den Vip gekauft hab 9,99 euro pro woche uns zwar bezahle ich per sms.
Nun ist hier meine Frage wie kann ich das wieder Stoppen?

Ich hoffe dass mir jmd helfen kann.

MFG


----------



## Goblin (3 April 2011)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*



> Nun ist hier meine Frage wie kann ich das wieder Stoppen


Wie wärs mal mit lesen ? Die Antwort steht auf der ersten Seite


----------



## Serpente93 (4 April 2011)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Hallo,

Könnte mir jemand netterweise die E-Mail Andresse von Erotikdating.de übermitteln? 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

MFG Serpente93


----------



## Rebreak (4 April 2011)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*



Serpente93 schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand netterweise die E-Mail Andresse von Erotikdating.de übermitteln?


Sollen wir auch noch Deine Wohnung putzen oder Dein Fahrzeug betanken?
Etwas selbstständig sein, mal dort auf die Seite gehen, dort auf Impressum und Kontakt und, erstaunlicherweise, dort steht eine Mailadresse.
Und jetzt bitte einatmen,ausatmen,einatmen ... :wall:


----------



## Hippo (4 April 2011)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Möglicherweise ein Anfänger und seinen Firefox mit NoScript zugenagelt hat - dann zeigt der Firefox alles aber keine Mailadressen.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2011)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*



Rebreak schrieb:


> , mal dort auf die Seite gehen, dort auf Impressum und Kontakt und, erstaunlicherweise, dort steht eine Mailadresse.


Das Impressum von  erotikdating.de  verlinkt auf 

[noparse]http://info.fundorado.com/impressum_kontakt/index.html[/noparse]

dort stehen auch die "zuständigen" Emailadressen
erotikdating.de ist auf das  o.g Impressum registriert 

PS: URL von Schmuddelseiten poste ich grundsätzlich deaktiviert


----------



## Serpente93 (5 April 2011)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Danke, ja ich bin verzweifelt, bei mir werden auf der von _Captain Picard_ gesendeten Seite keine e mails oder ähnliches angezeigt.

Da ich nach endloser suche entlich die e mail gefunden habe, und diese versendet habe, kam jedoch als Antwort dass ich eben  nur über eine Schriftliche Kündigung kündigen kann.

Jedoch finde ich auf keiner Seite eine Gültige und vorallem Vollständige Adresse. Kann mir bitte jemand schnell eine Antwort geben.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Serpente93


----------



## Goblin (5 April 2011)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*



> 5.1 Der Vertrag über die Mitgliedschaft ist von beiden Parteien jeweils mit einer Frist von zwei Wochen zum Ablauf der vereinbarten Vertragslaufzeit kündbar. Die Kündigung des Nutzers hat in schriftlicher Form (nicht per Fax und nicht per E-Mail) an die folgende Adresse zu erfolgen:
> 
> FunDorado GmbH
> Service Team
> ...


 
Kannst Du eigentlich schon alleine aufs Klo gehen


----------



## Serpente93 (5 April 2011)

*AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*

Danke Goblin,

Ich hab zurzeit extremen Stress, und bin zurzeit so dumme es klingen möge, auf hilfe angewiesen.

Ich bedanke mich an alle die mir dabei geholfen haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Serpente93


----------



## ufuk66 (25 Juli 2011)

hallo liebe Forumuser.

Ich habe ein Problem. Ich hab mich vorgestern bei erotikdating.com angemeldet und habe davor nciht gewusst was für eine Abzockseite das ist :-(((. Nun ich kann seit 2 tagen nicht richtig schlafen und muss ganze Zeit daran denken ob ich etwas bezahlen muss???
Ich hab hab nur die ksotenlose Mitgliedschaft genommen und bin noch kein Abo eingegangen( zum Glück). Doch in den AGBs steht das wenn man sog, Probeabonements nciht innerhalb eines Zeitraums kündigt dann werden daruas kospflichtige abonnements. ich hab schon zig e-mail geschrieben damit sie mein Account löschen aber keine Reaktion.

die haben auch nur meine email adresse sonst nichts. Nun meine frage, falls ich eine Rechnung bekomme muss ich diese auch dan Bezahlen???

Bitte helft mir :-(((


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2011)

So wie ich das sehe ist das zwar eine ziemliche Schweinchenseite, scheint aber keine Abofalle wie z.B. flirtfever zu sein.
Wenn Du also nur die kostenlose Anmeldung ausgefüllt hast dürfte nichts weiter passieren

Korrektur: 
Ich hatte nicht weitergelesen ...
... es ist doch eine Abofalle


----------



## ... (25 Juli 2011)

Zu dem Thema gibt es schon einen Thread
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/erotikdating-profil-löschen.31089/


----------



## ufuk66 (25 Juli 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe ist das zwar eine ziemliche Schweinchenseite, scheint aber keine Abofalle wie z.B. flirtfever zu sein.
> Wenn Du also nur die kostenlose Anmeldung ausgefüllt hast dürfte nichts weiter passieren


und falls doch eine Rechung kommt soll ich die einfach ignorieren???

*5. Kosten der Nutzung des Systems*

Das Einstellen des eigenen Anzeigenprofils und Anschreiben der Mitglieder ist kostenlos.
 Kosten fallen erst an, wenn der Nutzer VIP-Mitglied wird. 
 Nutzer müssen mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein.
 Es gibt folgende Möglichkeiten der Bezahlung:
 1. wöchentliche Abobezahlung per SMS
 2. monatliche Bezahlung per FirstGate ClickandBuy
 3. monatliche Bezahlung über Kreditkarte und Lastschrift
 4. monatliche Bezahlung per Festnetztelefon via dtms

Dem Nutzer angebotene und von ihm genutzte Probeabonnements werden nach Ablauf des Testzeitraums in kostenpflichtige Abonnements umgewandelt, wenn der Nutzer nicht ausdrücklich im Testzeitraum vor Ablauf des kostenlosen Testes kündigt.

das hier verwirrt mich, was in den AGBs steht. Und falls doch eine Rechnugn kommt wie soll ich micht verhalten, ich hab ja gedacht es wäre kostenlos!!!

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2011)

Das was da in den AGB steht ist eine "überraschende Klausel" die letztendlich nicht gilt.
Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst schickst Du noch einen Brief mit dem Widerruf gem den AGB
Aber schreib nur Deinen Nick dort rein und keine weiteren Daten ...
Andrerseits auch wenn Du weiter nichts machst kommt nur Mahnmüll für den Spamfilter oder die Mülltonne.
Wer nicht zahlt darf sein Geld behalten - der Satz gilt bei solchen Geschäftsmodellen immer noch



> 6. Widerrufsrecht für Verbraucher
> a) Widerrufsrecht
> Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform, jedoch nicht vor Vertragsschluss und auch nicht vor Erfüllung unserer Informationspflichten gemäß Artikel 246 § 2 in Verbindung mit § 1 Abs. 1 und 2 EGBGB sowie unserer Pflichten gemäß § 312e Abs. 1 Satz 1 BGB in Verbindung mit Artikel 246 §3 EGBGB. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:
> DateMe s.r.o.
> ...





> *Betreiber*
> 
> *DateMe s.r.o.*
> Bezrucova 7
> ...



Meine falsche Aussage oben habe ich bereits korrigiert


----------



## ufuk66 (25 Juli 2011)

ohh vielen vielen dank hippo

mir fällt ein stein vom herzen, echt jetzt, ich musste die letzten 2 tage nur noch an diese scheiße denken.
das nächste mal wenn ich mich irgendwo anmelde dann erkundige ich mich erstmal.

und nochwas... falls doch was kommen sollte kann ichs doch einfach ignorieren oder ???


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2011)

Such mal hier nach flirtfever oder flirtfair, das ist das gleiche, nur der Name ist anders. Die haben eine lange Krankenakte hier


----------



## ufuk66 (25 Juli 2011)

ich hab mcih schon vor 4 jahren bei irgendeiner seite angemeldet, damals dachte ich auch eswäre kostenlos. die seite hieß gelaub ich lebenstest.de wenn ich mich nicht irre..
ich bekan dann ne email von denen und sollte 59 euro zahlen, habs nicht gemacht, dann kam die 1 mahnung, 5 euro extra, dann die 2 mahnung nochmal 5 euro extra und danach kam nix mehr.
ich werde einfach das gleiche anwenden da sie sowieso meine adresse nicht und sie selbst niemals eine anzeige oder so erstatten werden um mit der IP heauszufinden wo ich überhaupt wohne ...


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2011)

Guter Plan


----------



## ufuk66 (25 Juli 2011)

falls etwas kommt schreibe ich es hier rein ihr könnt mir bestimmt weiterhelfen da hab ich kein zweifel


----------



## ufuk66 (25 Juli 2011)

sry das ich nochmal nachahme aber du bist dir sicher das ncihts passieren kann oder??? ich bekomme dieses angsgefühl nicht los


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2011)

Die Tips sind schon solange erprobt, da hast Du noch nicht mal die Bravo gelesen da gabs die schon 
Keine Sorge also. Wir hier machen das nicht erst seit gestern. Und die ganzen Fälle unterscheiden sich in genau drei Punkten ...

1. Im Namen der Abofalle
2. Im Namen der Abgezockten
3. Im Datum wanns passiert ist

Der Rest ist gar nicht überraschend seeeehr ähnlich bis gleich.
Für Faulenzer ...
... guck mal in die Links in meiner Signatur


----------



## ufuk66 (25 Juli 2011)

ahh ok danke...

PS: ich hab die links gelesen war mir baer immer noch unsicher wenn du verstehts was ich meine...
das kann ich echt beruhigt schlafen gehen...
VIELEN VIELEN DANK AN DICH


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2011)

ufuk66 schrieb:


> VIELEN VIELEN DANK AN DICH



Wenn dann an die alten Hasen hier, ich nutze nur die Arbeit derer die schon alles über 10 Jahre hier zusammengetragen haben.
Im Vergleich zu denen bin ich noch ein echter Rookie


----------



## ufuk66 (25 Juli 2011)

hattest du auch schonmal so ein erlebnis, also das du dich schonmal auf so einer angemeldet hast ???


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2011)

Ne, als ich in Deinem Alter war haben wir noch selbst ran müssen und im Real Life baggern müssen 
War aber garantiert viel lustiger als bei solchen Schweinchenseiten ...
Btw - wie wärs mal mit der Anwendung der rudimentären Rechtschreibregeln wie z.B. der Groß- und Kleinschreibung ...


----------



## ufuk66 (25 Juli 2011)

ok. kein Problem , nur ich bekomme diesen Gedanken einfach nicht los, dass ich doch etwas zahlen muss. Der Gedanke kommt immer und immer wieder


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2011)

Ich weiß was meine Mutter da zu mir gesagt hätte ...



> Jung, dumm und gefräßig ...
> ... und dann kommt das schlechte Gewissen.



Du hast nochmal Glück gehabt und laß Dir das eine Lehre sein um beim nächsten mal VORHER genau zu lesen.
Wobei ich zu Deinen Gunsten sagen muß, das Ding war gut versteckt. Und gleichzeitig amateurhaft weil sie außer der Mailaddi nix haben.

Und zu dem was ich früher so alles angestellt habe verweigere ich die Aussage ...


----------



## ufuk66 (25 Juli 2011)

ja das schlechte Gewissen, aber irgendwann muss es ja mal verschwinden


----------



## ufuk66 (26 Juli 2011)

hallo hippo

ich bins nochmal....

habe vor 3 tagen diese e-mail 3 oder 4 mal verschickt....

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit mache ich von meinem Wiederufrecht gebrauch und fordere Sie auf meine Daten aus Ihrem System mir sofortiger Wirkung zu löschen.
Zur Löschung meiner Daten von sämtlichen Seiten die Sie betreiben, setze ich Ihnen eine Frist von 14 Tagen.
Sollte bis dahin das Profil immer noch existieren, werde ich einen Anwalt mit der Wahrnehmung meiner Interessen beauftragen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

heute bekam ich 2 emails mit dieser Antwort:

Guten Tag,

Ihr Account wurde auf Ihren Wunsch schon hin gelöscht.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,

Ihr Support Team

habe mich versucht einzuloggen, da steht benutzer ist abgeschaltet... glaube das wars


----------



## Hippo (26 Juli 2011)

Na siehste - alles wieder gut
ABER - die Mail ausdrucken und guuuuuut aufheben.

1. soll es schon passiert sein daß Daten aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen im Nirwana verschwunden sind und
2. solche Firmen durchaus nach langer Zeit schon versucht haben nachzuernten ...
Und dann ist es gut die Unterlagen parat zu haben


----------



## ufuk66 (27 Juli 2011)

Falls doch etwas kommen sollte(was aber sehr unwahrscheinlich ist) dann werde ich es einfach ignorieren


----------



## Chronik777 (28 Juli 2011)

Hey User,
hab fettes Problem.
Hab mich bei ErotikDating angemeldet. Hab auf das 3 Tage Testzugang geklickt für 1,99€.
Jetzt hab ich wohln abbo am hals was mich 80 Euro monatlich kosten wird. Die schreiben mir das man innerhalb der 3 Tage mit nem Brief + Unterschrift kündigen muss.
Adresse würde im Impressum stehn.
1. finde kein Impressum auf der Seit
2. kann ich nicht noch was andres machen als nen Brief schreiben?
3. wenn ich Brief schreiben muss, was muss alles drin stehen?

Es handelt sich hier nicht um ein SMS abo, ich hab das mit Click and Buy gemacht.
BITTE BRAUCH HILFE !! HAB ANDRE PROBLEME GENUG !!!!


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2011)

Jaja, Schweinchenseiten anklicken aber nicht in der Lage sein die AGB zu finden oder zu faul mal im Thread ein paar Beiträge rückwärts zu lesen ...
Ein paar Beiträge zurück findest Du die Lösung.


----------



## Chronik777 (28 Juli 2011)

Geb ich ja zu.
Da steht ne Menge, ich würde gern nochmal genau was wissen was tun.
bitte bitte


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 Juli 2011)

@Chronik777, Beratung im Einzelfall ist unzulässig und wird hier nicht gewährt. Wenn dir das Lesen und Kombinieren hier keinen Spaß macht, dann wende dich doch an einen Anwalt deines Vertrauens.


----------



## Chronik777 (28 Juli 2011)

wollt ihr mich verarschen?
was für einzelfall, ich lese doch alles aber ich weis noch net was am besten is und will nochmal ein paar meinungne hören.
wie lustig du bist rüdiger tz

[modedit: *Verwarnung* wegen Wortwahl]


----------



## Goblin (28 Juli 2011)

Achte mal auf Deine Wortwahl,hier ist kein Kiddyforum

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland verboten. Wenn die Tips von hier nicht reichen,ab zum Anwalt. Der darf beraten,wir hier nicht


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2011)

Mehr Meinungen als was von hier ab *hier* geschrieben wurde gibt es nicht.
Übrigens gewöhne Dir einen anderen Ton an. Deiner ist hier nicht gerne gesehen.
Eine individuelle Rechtsberatung ist verboten und daran halten wir uns. Wenn Dir das nicht paßt - dafür hat Windows rechts oben das Kreuz eingebaut.
Dann gehst Du zum Anwalt und der darf eine individuelle Rechtsberatung durchführen


----------



## Nimmersatt2090 (15 November 2011)

Hi Leute,
habe den selben Fehler gemacht wie andere User und mich per 9,99€ sms abo bei erotikdating.com angemeldet.
Habe alles gemacht wie auf Seite 1 nur wurde mein Abo nicht gekündigt habe folgende E-Mail erhalten

Sehr geehrter User,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Wenn Sie das SMS-Abonnement kündigen
wollen, klicken Sie einfach auf diesen Link:

https://webbilling.in-vas.de/subscription

Sollten Sie andere Fragen haben, benutzen Sie bitte das
Supportformular auf unserer Webseite.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Support Team

Edit: Habe die Email soeben ein zweites mal los geschickt. Wieder die gleiche antwort bekommen und das sofort. Was tun ? 

Problem ist nur das ich mich da nicht einloggen kann, ich müsste mich schon wieder anmelden, ist das wieder eine abo falle?

Bitte Bitte helft mir : /
die haben jetzt zum zweiten mal die 9,99€ abgebucht ich dachte eigentlich das ich das einmal bezahle und das dann beim nächstenmal neu bestätigen muss aber nur haben sie halt schon das zweite mal abgebucht-.-

Mfg Nimmersatt


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 November 2011)

Wenn du dich wieder anmeldest, wird natürlich ein neuer Account erstellt. Und freilich wird so lange abgebucht, bis deine Kündigung oder ein Widerspruch greift. Wenn du dich nicht einloggen kannst, dann wende dich doch direkt an den Support > HIER <.


----------



## Nimmersatt2090 (15 November 2011)

Das neu anmelden ist auf den Link bezogen der mir geschickt wurde vom sms kündigungsservice,
der erotikdating support antwortet doch eh nicht oder sagt mir halt nur das ich ne email an den sms kündigungssupport senden muss 
da kann ich mich schon einloggen das ist ja das problem ich will das abo kündigen und den account löschen, habe auch alles gemacht wie auf seite1 beschrieben

mfg Nimmersatt

EDIT:
OK hab grad ne sms und ne email bekommen das das abo gekündigt wurde oh mein gott ich dachte ich komm da nie mehr raus xD DANKE DANKE DANKE !!!

muss ich jetzt noch was bestimmtes machen oder wars das? muss ich mein profil löschen lassen oder ist das egal ?

MFG ^^


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2011)

Nimmersatt2090 schrieb:


> muss ich jetzt noch was bestimmtes machen oder wars das? muss ich mein profil löschen lassen oder ist das egal ?


Hebe dir die Kündigungsbestätigung irgendwie auf, falls da noch was nach kommen sollte. Hinsichtlich dem Profil wirst du es nicht löschen können aber gehe nicht mehr in den Account rein - es gab schon Fälle bei ähnlichen Portalen, da wurde mit dem erneuten Login auch wieder das Abo aktiv.


----------



## Nimmersatt2090 (16 November 2011)

Hatte denen geschrieben das sie den account löschen sollen wo ich einloggen wollte stand da das der account ausgeschaltet ist, witzig ist auch das ich als ich die bestätigung bekommen habe ( das war 16:30) habe ich auch ne neue nachricht auf dem profil von irgendeiner dame gekriegt ( auch exakt um 16:30 xD) auf son scheiss fall ich nie wieder rein. Aber ich seh´s mal so, wenigstens hab ich dieses super forum dadurch gefunden


----------



## Dexter2011 (13 Dezember 2011)

Erotikdating ost mir auch passiert
hat mann mich auch auf die seite webBilling.in-vas.de  geführt
da handynr
benutzername
kurz darauf sms - sehr geehrter kunde, ihr Abo bei erotikdating wurde gekündigt


----------



## omnil (6 März 2012)

Hallo ihr lieben,
Also ich hab mich auch mal, schon vor laaanger Zeit bei erotikdating.com angemeldet und auch Vip account gemacht. Exakt einen Monat gezahlt, und dann einfach nicht mehr. Bei (meinem Konto ist eh nix zu holen). Das war so ungefähr vor och bestimmt schon 1,5 jahren. Dann wurde mein account gesperrt und habe eine Weile nicht mehr reingeschaut. Dann doch mal wieder reingeschaut und siehe da : und nu zahl ich gar nix und kann echt mailen soviel ich will. Recht interessant ist nur, das die mittlerweile plz spezifisch arbeiten. Und nun manche Mails direkt durchgehen und bei manchen meiner Mails ich direkt danach auf eine Leerseite geschickt werde und manche meiner dort gesendeten Mails dann auch mal direkt mit "bad gateway" betitelt werden als Fehlermeldung, aber alle Mails hab ich immer im Postausgang dann als abgeschickt verzeichnet. Ich bagger da wirklich ziemlich viele an und es hat dort noch nie ein treffen stattgefunden weil keine der dort gemeldeten Damen mit mir jemals einen Treffpunkt ausgemacht haben. Das höchste der Gefühle war es mal, wenn sie mir sagten in welcher Stadt sie wohnen. Ich denk mal die haben mich zum "freien Mitarbeiter" erklärt ohne dass ich das weiß. Völlig egal ob und wie viele Mails ich schreibe, es dröpselt täglich mal eine Mail zurück ein. Aber auch leider nur hinhaltendes Gewäsch und leere Versprechungen. Gut dass ich euren thread hier gefunden habe. Mittlerweile glaube ich echt die scannen jede mail automatisch mit nach tel nummern oder Adressdaten und links und kreuzen die dann raus. Aber ich teste mal weiter kostet mich ja nix.
Die Wurzel dieses üblen "Marketing-konzepts" ist wohl die Website www.xxx.de

[Modedit by Hippo: Werbelink entfernt]


----------



## Hippo (6 März 2012)

Und was willst Du uns jetzt damit sagen?


----------



## omnil (6 März 2012)

wollte nur mal von meinen Erfahrungen berichten. Könnte ja sein dass es jemand interessiert


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2012)

omnil schrieb:


> wollte nur mal von meinen Erfahrungen berichten. Könnte ja sein dass es jemand interessiert


Es bestätigt zumindest mal wieder einmal mehr die Vermutung, dass in einigen Datingwebs mehr Technik und Support agieren als real angemeldete Nutzer.


----------



## Master_Destructo (30 September 2013)

Ehm mal was anderes, ich hatte einen freund, der hatt sich auch mal auf dieser seite angemeldet "f***" und er hatt sich auch eine silber-mitgliedschafft geholt oder gekauft oder wie auch immer, jedoch, hatt er gefakte kontodaten dafur benutzt und er hatte mir gesagt, das es funktioniert hatt, jedoch hab ich es nicht mehr geschafft, ihn zu fragen ob die seite fake ist oder nicht oder ob er mails zuruckbekommen hatt und naja hab mir gedacht das gleiche zu machen, jedoch bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, is das nicht betrug oder sowas????


----------



## Hippo (30 September 2013)

Das IST Betrug, vor allem weil die Daten jemandem gehören könnten der damit aber auch GARNICHTS zu tun hat.


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2013)

Master_Destructo schrieb:


> ich hatte einen freund, der hatt sich auch mal auf dieser seite angemeldet "f***" und er hat





Master_Destructo schrieb:


> und zwar, hab ich mich auch auf der seite f*** angemeldet


Will uns da einer verkackeiern?


----------



## Master_Destructo (30 September 2013)

nein, ich wollt eigentlich beide beitrage zusammen stellen, und bei 2 versiedenen themen posten, damit ich auch mal ne antwort bekomme, weil ich erst danach gesehn habe, das der letzte eintrag hier im marz war und ich nicht wusste ob des hier uberhaubt noch angeschaut wird, also um mein chansen zu steigern und das mein eigentlicher text gernicht hier is, aber ich kann anscheinend nicht einen geposteten beitrag rausnehmen auch wenn er von mir geschrieben wurde und ver versteht da noch was, wenn nach dem post hier noch der andere auftaucht, wobei der bei der anderen seite eigentlich der haubtpost ist


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Oktober 2013)

Es sind hier im Forum genug erfahrene Leute unterwegs, die sofort merken, was die eigentliche Absicht hinter solchen Maulwurfs-Postings ist. Nämlich: die Forenmitglieder zu unbedachten Äußerungen zu provozieren (etwa: zu der Aufforderung, man solle sich ruhig mit Fake-Daten anmelden...) und dann den Forenbetreiber abzumahnen. Durchsichtig, billig und ein langer Bart bis über den Hintern raus.


----------



## Ficheres (10 Oktober 2013)

Vor allem weiß das doch jeder wenn ich was unter falschem Namen kaufe , leihe oder auch was anderes mache dann ist das Betrug. Das wir einem schon als Kind beigebracht.


----------



## snad (14 Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute wie viele hier auch, bin auch ich auch reingefallen auf die Seite Fu......datearea und hab ein silber abo abgeschlossen Wiederufen kann ich es nicht ist schon länger als 2 Wochen her muss zugeben hab lange gebraucht bis ich es verstanden habe naja hab das forum  gelesen und nichts ähnliches gefunden wenn ja dan bin ich blind sry


----------



## Hippo (14 Dezember 2013)

Dann such mal nach flirtfever - das ist ähnlich


----------



## Teleton (14 Dezember 2013)

> Wiederufen kann ich es nicht ist schon länger als 2 Wochen her


Die Frist wird erst gestartet wenn eine ordnungsgemäße Belehrung erteilt wurde, wie sah Deine aus? Erfahrungsgemäß haben ca 70% der im Umlauf befindlichen Belehrungen eine Macke.


----------



## Fakehater (7 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen ich habe ein Abo bei erotikdating.com für 1 Monat abgeschlossen und per Bankkonto bezahlt  habe wie in den Kommentaren davor eine Mail an die besagte Mail Adresse gesendet und bisher immer den selben sch*** bekommen in dem steht wenn es sich um ein Handy Abo geht bitte auf den Link klicken blalblalala 
Ich bin total ratlos hilft mir !!


----------



## BenTigger (7 Mai 2014)

Sorry aber von hier aus können wir bei dir keine Links klicken. Das must du selbst klicken.


----------



## KayKay (11 November 2014)

Hallo Liebe Leute ich habe das problem auch bei erotigdating.com mit click and buy wo ich ein test zu gant bekomme für 1,99 danach ziehen die mir 80 euro vom konto ab  wie kann ich mein account dort wieder löschen damit die mir kein geld mehr abziehen.
sorry wenn ich diese frage noch mal stelle aber bin vllt etwas zu dumm dafür  und bekomme es nicht hin deswegen würde ich mich um eine genau antwort schritt für schritt freuen und das wens geht sehr schnell
das abo das ich habe geht nur drei tage lang und dann ziehen die mir 80 euro von konto und das möchte ich nicht



Edoran schrieb:


> *AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


Hallo ich probiere es mal aus habe leider ein abo gemacht hoffe aber das mit hilft und werde eine frist von 2 tage setzten da mein abo nur 3 tage geht und die mir dann 80 euro abziehen viel dank für den tipp

Noch eine frage wo hast due die mails genau hin geschickt lg KayKay

[Modedit: Beiträge getackert]


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2014)

Versuchs mal mit hier lesen ...
http://impressum.intermax-group.ch/ed2
http://www.erotikdating.com/section.php?seid=11


----------



## KayKay (11 November 2014)

ufuk66 schrieb:


> hallo hippo
> 
> ich bins nochmal....
> 
> ...


Hallo


Hippo schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit hier lesen ...
> http://www.erotikdating.com/section.php?seid=11


Danke für deine schnelle antwort 
habe auf der erotikdatin.com seinte unten bei team eine nachricht geschrieben mit diesem hinhalt 


hiermit mache ich von meinem Wiederufrecht gebrauch und fordere Sie auf meine Daten aus Ihrem System mir sofortiger Wirkung zu löschen.
Zur Löschung meiner Daten von sämtlichen Seiten die Sie betreiben, setze ich Ihnen eine Frist von 2 Tagen.
Sollte bis dahin das Profil immer noch existieren, werde ich einen Anwalt mit der Wahrnehmung meiner Interessen beauftragen.

habe zwar keine bestätigungs email bekommen aber seit dem kann ich die seite nicht mehr aufrufen jedesmal wenn ich sie aufrufe steht das im browser 


*400 Bad Request*
*Request Header Or Cookie Too Large*

*So nun wollte ich auf deinen link klicken und dann steht auch das selbe kannst du mir vllt da weiter helfen was das genau heist 
mfg kaykay*


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2014)

Klick einfach auf die von mir verwendeten Links. Wenn die bei Dir nicht gehen - keine Ahnung


----------



## KayKay (11 November 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit hier lesen ...
> http://impressum.intermax-group.ch/ed2
> http://www.erotikdating.com/section.php?seid=11


Hallo Hippo leider finde ich dort keine email wo ich eine kündigung hin schicken kann konnte es am handy jetzt öffnen und mal geschaut nur leider finde ich da nix hättes sie vllt noch ein tipp wie ich aus diesem abo raus komme das ernunr 3 tage geht und danach wollen wir mir 80 euro abziehen und die schreiben das man ein wiederruf recht machen kann aber das 1 oder 2 wochen vor ende des abo machen muss aber wie soll das denn gehen wenn mein abo nur 3 tage geht 
bitte um hilfe


----------



## KayKay (11 November 2014)

Edoran schrieb:


> *AW: Erotikdating profil löschen??*
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


Hallo Edoran 
denke mal nicht das du hier das liest da dein post schon 4 jahre her ist aber ich probiere es trozdem noch mal aus 
hoffentlich kann du mir gelfen 
kannst du mir ein email geben wo du sie hin geschickt hast um es zu kündigen 
mfg kaykay


----------



## KayKay (11 November 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit hier lesen ...
> http://impressum.intermax-group.ch/ed2
> http://www.erotikdating.com/section.php?seid=11


Viel Lieben dank Hippo  habe eben leider nicht genau geschaut und ahbe nur ein link gesehen aber hab das zweite jetzt von ihnen auch noch gesehen und habe dort auch eine email gefunden Viel Liben daaaaaank hoffentlich klappt es 
 werd sie auf den laufenden halten ob es geklappt hat oder nicht wenn sie das möchten


----------



## KayKay (11 November 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Klick einfach auf die von mir verwendeten Links. Wenn die bei Dir nicht gehen - keine Ahnung


habe als erstes nur den einen gesehen von erotik.... seite und dann noch das mit dem imbressum und dort habe ich eine emal gefunden und habe da mien wiederruf recht hin geschickt und noch mals viel dank für den tipp kann mich nicht genug bedanken danke danke danke


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2014)

Dann nimm Papier und schicks per Einschreiben.
Pünktliche Absendung reicht.
Und wenn die abbuchen gehst zur Bank und läßt das Geld rückbuchen.
Dann gibts ein Riesenmahngekläffe das Du aber getrost ignorieren kannst.
Und vor allem mach nicht den Fehler und fang eine Brieffreundschaft mit denen an.
Einmal widerrufen und fertig


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2014)

KayKay schrieb:


> habe als erstes nur den einen gesehen von erotik.... seite und dann noch das mit dem imbressum und dort habe ich eine emal gefunden und habe da mien wiederruf recht hin geschickt und noch mals viel dank für den tipp kann mich nicht genug bedanken danke danke danke


Der Link gilt nur für ein SMS-Abo, nicht fürs Internet.
Du mußt das auf Papier per Einschreiben in die Schweiz schicken


----------



## KayKay (11 November 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Der Link gilt nur für ein SMS-Abo, nicht fürs Internet.
> Du mußt das auf Papier per Einschreiben in die Schweiz schicken


 ach du scheisse okay dann mla vielen dank 
könntest du mir da vllt noch mal helfen weist du vllt ob es ein vor druck dafür gibt oder soll ich das hier schreiben 
*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
hiermit mache ich von meinem Wiederufrecht gebrauch und fordere Sie auf meine Daten aus Ihrem System zu löschen.
Zur Löschung meiner Daten von sämtlichen Seiten die Sie betreiben, setze ich Ihnen eine Frist von 14 Tagen.
Sollte bis dahin das Profil immer noch existieren, werde ich einen Anwalt mit der Wahrnehmung meiner Interessen beauftragen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen*.

und soll ich noch etwas dazu schreiben könntest du mir da etwas helfen sorry wenn ich so viel frage und dich vllt sogar damit belästige 
aber bitte helf mir bin echt verzeifelt.

mfg kaykay


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2014)

Es muß rein:
1. ich widerrufe
2. Dein Profilname / Mailadresse und/oder der Name mit dem Du Dich angemeldet hast
3. Entzug der Lastschriftgenehmigung

Laß den Scheiß mit der Anwaltsdrohung, glauben die Dir eh nicht


----------



## KayKay (11 November 2014)

*Wer das so in ordnung 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
hiermit mache ich von meinem Wiederufrecht gebrauch und fordere Sie auf meine Daten aus Ihrem System zu löschen.
Zur Löschung meiner Daten von sämtlichen Seiten die Sie betreiben, Fristlos*
_*Profilname:********
email:********
Entzug der Lastschriftgenehmigung *_

_*mit freundlichen grüßen *_


----------



## KayKay (11 November 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Es muß rein:
> 1. ich widerrufe
> 2. Dein Profilname / Mailadresse und/oder der Name mit dem Du Dich angemeldet hast
> 3. Entzug der Lastschriftgenehmigung
> ...


*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
hiermit mache ich von meinem Wiederufrecht gebrauch und fordere Sie auf meine Daten aus Ihrem System zu löschen.
Zur Löschung meiner Daten von sämtlichen Seiten die Sie betreiben, Fristlos*
_*Profilname:********
email:********
Entzug der Lastschriftgenehmigung *_

_*mit freundlichen grüßen *_



ich bin insowas echt nicht gut sorry noch mal hoffe nur das ich keine so starke umstände machen


----------



## KayKay (11 November 2014)

also habe es mit kündigung per emal versucht und hat geklappt heute morgen eine bestätigung gehabt damit mein account gelöscht wurde 
und hab darauf hin versuch mich ein zulocken um zu checken ob es stimmt und siehe da kann mich nicht mehr einloggen bekomme als antwort dieser benutzer ist abgeschaltet

Vielen dank an Hippo


----------



## Balage (7 Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich war auch so Blöd... registriert, vip bezahlt eine Monate per Clickandbuy...

Habe versucht per mail und bei support zu kündigen, hat nicht geklappt.

Wenn ich alles gut vestehe...


NakedRooster s.r.o
P.O.BOX 93
CZ 30393 Plzeň
Czech Republic


MEINE ADRESSE


Kündigung des Abonnements bei www.erotikdating.com 


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit mache ich von meinem Kündigungsrecht Gebrauch und kündige mit sofortiger Wirkung mein Abo. Bitte löschen Sie umgehend mein Profil und meinen Account aus Ihrem System. Sollten Sie dieser Forderung nicht nachkommen werde ich rechtliche Schritte einleiten.

Meine Benutzerdaten sind Folgende:

Portal:www.erotikdating.com Erotikdating.com | Die neuesten Mitglieder - Frauen[/url]
Benutzername: BENUTZERNAME
Passwort: PASSWORT
Email: MEINE EMAIL

Der Grund der Kündigung ist, dass ich diesen Dienst nichtmehr nutzen möchte, da ich ihn nichtmehr brauche.


Mit freundlichem Gruß

______________________________
__
Unterschrift (MEIN NAME)
Wenn ich diesen Brief ausdrucke, unterschreibe und auf die o.g Adresse zuschicke wird ich damit fertig?

Hab vieles gelesen, will nur sicher sein, deshalb die Frage...
Danke im voraus!


----------



## BenTigger (7 Mai 2015)

Ohne eine Prüfung der Richtigkeit der Adresse von meiner Seite im Moment, an der das Schreiben gehen soll, würde ich wie folgt vorgehen:

Das Schreiben genau so aufsetzen, mir einen vertrausenswürdigen Kumpel suchen (einen den auch andere Vertrauen das er die Wahrheit sagt  )
den mit zur Post nehmen, ihn den Brief zum lesen geben, das ganze dann in seinem beisein in einen Umschlag packen und mit ihm zusammen bei der Post als Einschreiben aufgeben.

Dann hast du alles erdenkliche getan, um zu beweisen, dass du das Kündigungsschreiben tatsächlich abgesendet hast.

Es geht auch ohne den Zinober, aber wenn die sich querstellen, hast du alle Beweise auf deiner Seite die das Gericht benötigt, um weitere Forderungen gegen dich zurückzuweisen.

Ich kenne den Verein nicht und kann nicht sagen, ob sie auch einen normelen Brief akkurat verarbeiten würden. 
Aber es liegt nun an dir, wie sicher du vor weiteren Kapriolen sein möchtest.

Vorausgesetzt du hast dich auch an die Kündigungsfristen gehalten.

Was Clickandbuy angeht, da habe ich keine Erfahrung, ob man da auch Abos mit bezahlen kann.
Wenn da fortlaufend jeden Monat Kosten abgebucht werden, würde ich denen das selbe Schreiben zur Info zusenden mit dem Hinweis, das weitere Forderungen nicht mehr akkzeptiert werden....


----------



## Balage (7 Mai 2015)

Danke für dein Antwort... 

qwas mich stört, ich habe es vesucht per mail zu kündigen, als antwort habe ich gekriegt:

Sehr geehrter Herr,

da es sich um ein Online-Angebot handelt, das sofort nach Bezahlung nutzbar
ist, gilt das 14-tägige Rücktrittsrecht NUR in dem Falle, wenn der Kunde
das Angebot nicht nutzt in diesem Zeitraum.
Sobald eine Nutzung des Angebotes erfolgt, tritt das Rücktrittsrecht ausser
Kraft.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Support-Team

Aber sowas hab ich nirgendwo gefunden das es so koreekt ist.


----------



## BenTigger (7 Mai 2015)

Kündigung und Rücktritt sind zwei verschiedene Sachen.

Laut AGB kannst du 1 Woche vor Ablauf des Abozeitraumes Kündigen.
Wenn du ein Einmonatsabo abgeschlossen hast, kannst du jetzt zum Ende Mai kündigen.
Bei anderen Abolaufzeiten eben zum Ende der laufenden Abolaufzeit.
Klar muss nur hervorgehen, dass du kündigst und nicht widerrufst.



> kündige mit sofortiger Wirkung mein Abo


kann als Widerruf interpretiert werden.
Dann eher genauen Termin setzen (z.B 31.5.15) oder "zum nächst möglichen Zeitpunkt"
je nach dem, ob du dein Abo genau kennst und beurteilen kannst, wann es ausläuft.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 Mai 2015)

Balage schrieb:


> Danke für dein Antwort...
> 
> qwas mich stört, ich habe es vesucht per mail zu kündigen, als antwort habe ich gekriegt:
> 
> ...


Ist es auch nicht und der Gesetzgeber hat das in der Form auch nicht vorgesehen. Die belehren in ihren AGB auch etwas anders, weil die ein Widerrufsmuster verwenden. Wer darin rumbastelt und falsch belehrt, riskiert neben einer Abmahnung durch Mitbewerber eine Verlängerung der Widerrufsfrist auf 12 Monate.

Deswegen versucht man, das Widerrufsrecht per Mail nachträglich auszuhebeln, was natürlich nicht geht.

Du kannst also davon ausgehen, wirksam widerrufen zu haben. Hast Du eine Möglichkeit, Dein Geld zurück zu holen?


----------

